# Korua Shapes Stealth - what's better?



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Have a 56 Stealth and love it so far because: 


 not a stiff plank / door for me (I am over 180 w/ gear) and can bend, load + pop
 has been great for pow, trees + groomers; surfs, slashes, carves + airs (simple airs)
 even variable snow & soft messy moguls were OK
 admit I haven't tried it on ice and hard moguls, where I imagine it would be below average.

For context, my other boards are couple of splits, "big" freeride Furberg 160 with a 12m scr, and a 1-board quiver type Venture Paragon 156. 

I am genuinely interested what are better options *specifically for pow + carve* with a *fun* shape (and some reasoning why) - please share! And don't say Gentem, I expect this ?

Cheers


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never ridden a Stealth, or any Korua Shapes for that matter, but for Pow + Carve I've been absolutely in love with my Endeavor Archetype. I bought it as a pow board, and it's gotten more days riding this season than any of my others, despite only 8-10 being legit powder days. I take it out in every condition and ride it everywhere, including the park. It's my favourite board to turn by far, the taper makes it engage so quickly and effortlessly and the flex is perfect to never buckle but also never be a chore to ride. Definitely fits the fun shape criteria, and the reaction I get from people riding it switch is hilarious.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, the Archetype does look like a winner and I think it's sold out


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't know if it's 'better' but I've been pumped on my United Shapes Cadet. It's playful but burly. Pretty midflex back insert forward, but the tail is quite stiff, enough that I can send it fall line in bumpy terrain and absorb everything. The sidecut is a little tight for face-melting carves, but no issues straight lining it.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks! I have been intrigued by United Shapes and I'm surprised that even the Outer Orbit is not listed as a pow board on evo, despite the tail shape. Similarly for the Cadet - looks like it would be at least decent in pow (despite nose not being too wide) and evo greys out the snowflake powder icon.

How would you say it fares in deep pow?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

The Outer Orbit I'd say is a carving board with a powder friendly shape. 1240mm of EE at 157cm is a lot of edge, wide waist, mild taper, and full camber begs for it to be laid over. Nose and tail shape, width, and slam back inserts are gonna help in the pow a lot but I'd say it'd be a notch under boards like the Koruas, Archetypes, Darwins, Hovercrafts etc when it comes to float. I've wanted to try one all season but no demos and never found one on sale. Seems like it'd be the ideal east coast carve + pow board.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Right on, would be great to demo! Evo Seattle has US boards but didn't do much demos this year (other than Korua).


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I haven't tried mine in true bottomless pow, but it was a lot of fun in thigh-to-waist, call it 2-3". If it was a true bottomless snorkel day I don't know, but I don't ride enough to have a one-trick pony in the quiver for those days. I didn't really like the pow inserts in steep to moderate steep terrain personally, but they might be fun on a low angle day when you need all the nose you can get. It's not a unsinkable nose sort of float, it has more of a porpoisely float where it'll go under and then pop you back up.

Not a ton of edge (119 on a 162), so not something I'd use as predominantly a carver, but I can still lay it over enough to hand and occasionally knee drag. It's also pretty rear-foot driven, it took me a few runs to get the hang of the turn initiation point. If you've ridden one the carve feel reminded me of the Never Summer swift a little bit, bit more backseat camber feel.

It might not be the board I'd take out for a nipple-deep JaPOW day if I had a large quiver, but it's perfect for my use case: smaller quiver, pow-focused board that can still be ridden anywhere and rail when I misjudge the snow and have to power through chop or dust on crust.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks for the details! I'd be perfectly happy with 2-3 feet performance  Not often that I find myself in deeper than this. Unfortunately.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Phedder said:


> I've never ridden a Stealth, or any Korua Shapes for that matter, but for Pow + Carve I've been absolutely in love with my Endeavor Archetype. I bought it as a pow board, and it's gotten more days riding this season than any of my others, despite only 8-10 being legit powder days. I take it out in every condition and ride it everywhere, including the park. It's my favourite board to turn by far, the taper makes it engage so quickly and effortlessly and the flex is perfect to never buckle but also never be a chore to ride. Definitely fits the fun shape criteria, and the reaction I get from people riding it switch is hilarious.


 @Phedder, I thought you were running your Warpig most of the time? Anything change or still rocking it a lot?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

kimchijajonshim said:


> @Phedder, I thought you were running your Warpig most of the time? Anything change or still rocking it a lot?


I still ride it a lot, especially when I have no idea what I'll be riding for the day, but I reach for Archetype more now. Pig is more versatile for sure, but I can adapt my riding to make the Archetype just as versatile for me. I'm not throwing switch 720s or landing a rodeo backflip to switch or something, generally stick with low consequence tricks and it's fine landing a switch 360 or big floaty 180 etc. I took it to Lake Louise today intending to ride the backside which is all freeride terrain, ran into other friends who were lapping the park working on nose grabs off everything possible and including them in spins, plus a mini hand plant session (which I suck at as my shoulders are fucked haha) is it the ideal board for how I was riding today? No. Did I have a shitload of fun and get a lot of reactions whenever I nailed anything switch? Yes. It's just a fun board to ride. So is the pig, but they ride very differently.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Phedder said:


> I still ride it a lot, especially when I have no idea what I'll be riding for the day, but I reach for Archetype more now. Pig is more versatile for sure, but I can adapt my riding to make the Archetype just as versatile for me. I'm not throwing switch 720s or landing a rodeo backflip to switch or something, generally stick with low consequence tricks and it's fine landing a switch 360 or big floaty 180 etc. I took it to Lake Louise today intending to ride the backside which is all freeride terrain, ran into other friends who were lapping the park working on nose grabs off everything possible and including them in spins, plus a mini hand plant session (which I suck at as my shoulders are fucked haha) is it the ideal board for how I was riding today? No. Did I have a shitload of fun and get a lot of reactions whenever I nailed anything switch? Yes. It's just a fun board to ride. So is the pig, but they ride very differently.


Gotcha. I wasn't a huge Pig fan (I found myself wanting more tail a fair bit) but this is the first the Archetype has come up on my radar. That shape looks really, really interesting.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I still ride it a lot, especially when I have no idea what I'll be riding for the day, but I reach for Archetype more now. Pig is more versatile for sure, but I can adapt my riding to make the Archetype just as versatile for me. I'm not throwing switch 720s or landing a rodeo backflip to switch or something, generally stick with low consequence tricks and it's fine landing a switch 360 or big floaty 180 etc. I took it to Lake Louise today intending to ride the backside which is all freeride terrain, ran into other friends who were lapping the park working on nose grabs off everything possible and including them in spins, plus a mini hand plant session (which I suck at as my shoulders are fucked haha) is it the ideal board for how I was riding today? No. Did I have a shitload of fun and get a lot of reactions whenever I nailed anything switch? Yes. It's just a fun board to ride. So is the pig, but they ride very differently.


I'm certain I've seen you bombing around on the Archetype on a number of occasions this year. I was at Sunshine to start the day today then at Louise for the rest of it. I've been eyeing the Archetype for a couple of seasons, now, but have been weighing it against the Swift. Can't say I'm any further ahead as far as that decision is concerned. It might be time to give it a bit more thought in light of end-of-season sales...


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

zc1 said:


> I'm certain I've seen you bombing around on the Archetype on a number of occasions this year. I was at Sunshine to start the day today then at Louise for the rest of it. I've been eyeing the Archetype for a couple of seasons, now, but have been weighing it against the Swift. Can't say I'm any further ahead as far as that decision is concerned. It might be time to give it a bit more thought in light of end-of-season sales...


I can't find any Archetype - even regular price. And I'd expect it to be very different from the Swift!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lernr said:


> I can't find any Archetype - even regular price. And I'd expect it to be very different from the Swift!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I can. And I'm looking at both strictly for powder.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

zc1 said:


> I can. And I'm looking at both strictly for powder.


Haha - lucky you! Ping me if you decide to go with the Swift so I can snag the other at a deal!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

zc1 said:


> I'm certain I've seen you bombing around on the Archetype on a number of occasions this year. I was at Sunshine to start the day today then at Louise for the rest of it. I've been eyeing the Archetype for a couple of seasons, now, but have been weighing it against the Swift. Can't say I'm any further ahead as far as that decision is concerned. It might be time to give it a bit more thought in light of end-of-season sales...


I've only seen 2 others around here which is surprising, if they were wearing a mostly bright yellow jacket like in my profile pic then it was definitely me hah, shoulda said hi! I'll be at Louise for the next 3 days, probably riding twins though as it's hard to beat slushy park laps when the weather's like this. 

I'd love to try a Swift. If it was strictly for powder I'd say the Swift might have a very slight upper hand, but if you like camber and groomers are a consideration as well I'd think the Archetype would have it. Also lively vs damp trade off. Doubt you'd regret purchasing either, so pull the trigger >


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Phedder said:


> I've only seen 2 others around here which is surprising, if they were wearing a mostly bright yellow jacket like in my profile pic then it was definitely me hah, shoulda said hi! I'll be at Louise for the next 3 days, probably riding twins though as it's hard to beat slushy park laps when the weather's like this.
> 
> I'd love to try a Swift. If it was strictly for powder I'd say the Swift might have a very slight upper hand, but if you like camber and groomers are a consideration as well I'd think the Archetype would have it. Also lively vs damp trade off. Doubt you'd regret purchasing either, so pull the trigger >


I noticed the Archetype whenever I saw it as it's pretty distinct; I didn't put 2 and 2 together until I saw your post. Today was just a day trip as I had it off and wasn't ready to say goodbye to the season, yet. After this all I have left is weekends :frown: Still undecided on the boards, but agree that it looks like a win-win.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

zc1 said:


> I can. And I'm looking at both strictly for powder.





Phedder said:


> If it was strictly for powder I'd say the Swift might have a very slight upper hand,


Actually, I'd say for a pure pow board the Swift by a considerable margin. I mean the Archetype is great in powder but some of the inherent freeride characteristics of the board will also be there.



Phedder said:


> but if you like camber and groomers are a consideration as well I'd think the Archetype would have it.


No doubt about that


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Can't speak to the Archetype, but I rode a Swift for a day in Niseko. The carve feel is really unique, very rear-foot driven due to their fusion camber (rocker, relaxed camber in front, ripsaw camber in back). Groomer turns seemed to initiate right under the back foot, which was wild.

I wasn't the most stoked on it in Japow, too damp and tank-ish for the conditions. I think I'd have really loved it in higher density snow and corn, so might be great in Tahoe or PNW.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lernr said:


> Haha - lucky you! Ping me if you decide to go with the Swift so I can snag the other at a deal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Check your PMs


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't see anything - maybe need to wait more... Thanks!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

It has been over a week so I think it's fair to post the link for anyone else who might be interested, now.

http://www.northshoreskiandboard.com/store/?model_number=ENDARCH

That's the only 17/18 that I know of still out in the wilderness right now (There was a 154 as well which seems to have sold).


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

zc1 said:


> It has been over a week so I think it's fair to post the link for anyone else who might be interested, now.
> 
> http://www.northshoreskiandboard.com/store/?model_number=ENDARCH
> 
> That's the only 17/18 that I know of still out in the wilderness right now (There was a 154 as well which seems to have sold).


yes, sorry I missed this - absolutely! I was noodling on the 154 which was too small for me, and this one is too long, I wanted the 158

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

@Phedder what size archetype are you riding? You're like 200lbs if I remember? I've really enjoyed mine but I'm wondering if I got it a bit small or if it's maybe a bit narrow for me.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

zc1 said:


> I'm certain I've seen you bombing around on the Archetype on a number of occasions this year. I was at Sunshine to start the day today then at Louise for the rest of it. I've been eyeing the Archetype for a couple of seasons, now, but have been weighing it against the Swift. Can't say I'm any further ahead as far as that decision is concerned. It might be time to give it a bit more thought in light of end-of-season sales...


I've ridden the archetype, it was pretty good. 
I won't lie to ya. 

But.... 

I own a Swift & it's by far my favourite deck, out of 200?:surprise:
I've been on a tear lately haha. 

Only at the end of the season did I switch out to the Dupraz, that was strictly because I didn't want anything to happen to the Swift. 

Hit a huge rock one day & thought for sure I must have fucked it up? 
Luckily nothing happened to it, but that was it for the Swift after that. 

I just can't say enough good things about the Swift. 
I absolutely love it for everything, I take it everywhere with 100% confidence that it'll crush whatever I put it up against. 

I'm also on the 162 though & on paper(according to NS, I should be on the 57)
So it carves up the groomers deadly. 

I'm not losing my edge length by shortening it up. 
I'm used to bigger boards, so it matches perfectly for me. 

When I center up the stance it rides just like a park deck to me. 

But when I Slam the bindings back, surfs up baby. 
I'm about to have a fucking awesome day haha. 

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

zc1 said:


> It has been over a week so I think it's fair to post the link for anyone else who might be interested, now.
> 
> http://www.northshoreskiandboard.com/store/?model_number=ENDARCH
> 
> That's the only 17/18 that I know of still out in the wilderness right now (There was a 154 as well which seems to have sold).


I'm sure they'll ship it if you need them to? 
But if not, or they try and charge you an arm & a leg? 

My girlfriend lives across the street from that store. 

I can grab it & ship it off to ya. 
Just wish the season wasn't over. 
Not that I'd take it out for a spin:embarrased1: haha


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

sush1 said:


> @Phedder what size archetype are you riding? You're like 200lbs if I remember? I've really enjoyed mine but I'm wondering if I got it a bit small or if it's maybe a bit narrow for me.


I'm on the 162 at 200lbs and it feels perfect for every day riding, I could definitely bump up to a 165 or so if they made one. 

And yeah, wider would be nice, but I say that about most boards haha. I'm very tempted on the 160W coming next season and rip it with a forward stance as a carving deck, but it doesn't have all that much edge length. I just love the way the board turns.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Phedder said:


> sush1 said:
> 
> 
> > @Phedder what size archetype are you riding? You're like 200lbs if I remember? I've really enjoyed mine but I'm wondering if I got it a bit small or if it's maybe a bit narrow for me.
> ...


Yeah I'm on the 58 at 190lbs. 11.5 boot. I'm not booting out by any means but it's not my best carver, it's not the most stable for me at speed or in the super deep, although it's alright. Think a 160w or 62 would be nicer yeah. It's a great slush slasher for me at the moment tho haha. Also my warpig is a 51 and I feel similar about it. Think I need to upsize the quiver a bit...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

timmytard said:


> I'm sure they'll ship it if you need them to?
> But if not, or they try and charge you an arm & a leg?
> 
> My girlfriend lives across the street from that store.
> ...


Thanks Timmy! I was looking at the 162 Swift and the 162 Archetype but ended up picking up something else instead. That said, I had hoped the local Swift 162 would sell and take away the temptation to buy one, but it's still there...and your testimony just stoked the flames a bit more...


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

so what did you end up buying 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

lernr said:


> so what did you end up buying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I wasn't being coy about it. I had already mentioned it in another thread -- http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bo...ard-length-accuracy-question.html#post3317170

Long story short, Panhandler 156 and Skipjack 156.

I went with the original plan to focus on powder. I was considering two Burton Boards (Panhandler & Skipjack) vs the NS Swift and K2 Simple Pleasures. Locally I was able to get better prices on Burton boards than on NS and K2 boards so I decided to go Burton. I missed out on the local Skipjack so the decision, Panhandler, was made for me. Then I managed to sell a couple of boards and find a Skipjack, so I picked that up.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow nice! I've definitely been looking for the Skipjack!!

Still on the fence if I should get a 2018 Panhandler, Working stiff (that I can find now), or wait for the K2 Simple Pleasures 2019 as I should be able to get it for a great deal!


----------

